# WIN WIN WIN!!! DIY-BUNDLE



## DizZa (22/9/16)

The day has come to announce our Eciggsa Only competition rules and regulations!!

But first let's start with the fun part, what is up for grabs?


*25*10ml TFA and/or FA Flavourings OF YOUR CHOICE.*
*4*500ml Vegetable Glycerin(VG)*
*2*500ml Propylene Glycol(PG)*
*100ml VG or PG 36MG Nicotine *
*Syringes 3*1ml, 2*3ml, 2*5ml, 2*10ml*
*3*30ml Glass bottles with pipettes*
*4*30ml HDPE Bottles*
*2*50ml HDPE Bottles*
*4*100ml HDPE Bottles*
*And some fun accessories *



TOTAL PRIZE WORTH MORE THAN R1600.00!!

How to enter:


Order R500 or more from The Flavour Mill.
Every R500 constitutes one entry, i.e R1000 is two entries.
Place your forum name in the comments/notes box on checkout.
Shipping rate of R65 does not constitute to your total spent, orders over R1000 always ship free.
Competition starts Monday the 26th of September 2016 at 8am.
Competition ends Monday the 10th of October 2016 at 8pm.
No person in relation to The Flavour Mill, its employees, members or any other personal affiliation may enter.
Pictures are for display purposes only.

Terms and conditions apply.

A few FAQ's I can for-see:

Q: If I order with a buddy can we both enter separately?
A: Yes you may if your order is R1000 or more, please add both forum tags in comment box at checkout.

Q: May I enter more than once even if I don't order multiple times?
A: Yes, see point 2 of rules.

Q: If I win may I exchange my prize for cash?
A: You ordered from us, meaning you DIY, meaning you need this!

If you have any other questions feel free to send me a message or ask them right here on this thread!

Thanks for the read and good luck to all participants!!!


*Participants so far in no particular order:*

@Jesica
@Rude Rudi
@RichJB (2 Entries)
@tekk.ninja (3 Entries)
@Sickboy77
@Effjh (2 Entries)
@Huffapuff (2 Entries)
@GerritVisagie (3 Entries)
@Warlock
@Igno
@Blu_Marlin (3 Entries)
@GMacDiggity (2 Entries)
@chris17
@MorneW (2 Entries)
@Henx
@Paraddicted
@Patrick
@Rusty (2 Entries)

If you have ordered, and do qualify, but not listed above please send @Erica_TFM a message.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Soutie (22/9/16)

I do like the idea of the recommended percentages right there on the bottle, what a great idea and way to help new mixers. 

Great competition and good luck on the new venture.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/16)

Great prize and comp @DizZa !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/9/16)

Nice! 
And I was planning on ordering my starter kit on Monday!
Didn't know about you guys, so guess what...
Google time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZa (22/9/16)

Soutie said:


> I do like the idea of the recommended percentages right there on the bottle, what a great idea and way to help new mixers.
> 
> Great competition and good luck on the new venture.


Thank you @Soutie it is a lot of work to try and accurately recommend a single and a mix % ratio. 

We do however think it will be good for a new DIY'er as well as a starting point for an avid mixer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DizZa (22/9/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Nice!
> And I was planning on ordering my starter kit on Monday!
> Didn't know about you guys, so guess what...
> Google time!
> ...



Hi @GerritVisagie you wont find much as we are only opening Monday, see this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-flavour-mill.t28767/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Igno (22/9/16)

There goes another R500, better revamp my budget....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Igno (22/9/16)

I guess that "Winner" rating means that I've already won the DIY kit...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

Yay can't wait for Monday. Would you be able to post a list of concentrates that you have so we can start pre planning?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DizZa (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Yay can't wait for Monday. Would you be able to post a list of concentrates that you have so we can start pre planning?



Will do @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/9/16)

Thanx @DizZa, 
I'll check it out Monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erica (22/9/16)

*I have created a new thread where you can find these flavourings as well as any additions to the list will be updated there, find it here:
*
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/official-flavouring-stock-thread.t28899/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (22/9/16)

Terrific competition, thanks @DizZa and all the best with the store!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/9/16)

Fantastic! I'm in!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (23/9/16)

Whoop! Whoop! I've been waiting for this. Thanks guys for thinking of us forumites

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (26/9/16)

We are LIVE!! Visit www.theflavourmill.co.za to place your order now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (6/10/16)

OP updated, all participants added, if you ordered and qualified for the competition, and you are not listed in OP please send us your forum tag or forever hold your peace!!

*LESS THAN 3 DAYS AND 16 HOURS TO GO!!!!


*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/10/16)

I'm in @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (6/10/16)

@Rude Rudi says he has enough stuff, if he wins he wants it sent to me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/10/16)

Strontium said:


> @Rude Rudi says he has enough stuff, if he wins he wants it sent to me



LOL... you can never have enough of anything. - except Justin Bieber songs...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DizZa (10/10/16)

Last day to get your entry in! Head over to www.theflavourmill.co.za to enter now!

Those of you who entered, have you decided on your 25 Flavourings yet?
Have you made space in your DIY stash to accommodate this prize? 

Check in at 8:15pm to find out who the lucky winner is!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (10/10/16)

DizZa said:


> Last day to get your entry in! Head over to www.theflavourmill.co.za to enter now!
> 
> Those of you who entered, have you decided on your 25 Flavourings yet?
> Have you made space in your DIY stash to accommodate this prize?
> ...



I need a bigger shelf... you don't stock any of those do you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/10/16)

Hope I win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/10/16)

Soon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DizZa (10/10/16)

Who is excited??? I know I am!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DizZa (10/10/16)

It's happening!!!


----------



## DizZa (10/10/16)

I know the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!

You guys ready to know??

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/10/16)

Yes, gooi!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (10/10/16)

DizZa said:


> Who is excited??? I know I am!!



Been excited for weeks!

Edit: meh too late

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (10/10/16)

Hi guys we had some uploading problems! Video on our Facebook page! 

https://www.facebook.com/TheFlavourMill/


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/10/16)

Well done! I also know now...it's not me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (10/10/16)

aaah bummer wasn't me but congrats to the winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/10/16)

Congrats to the winner. 

Thanx guys, great initiative.
Will be placing another order soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DizZa (10/10/16)

I really, really do appreciate all the support guys! I feel so sad for those who didn't win, I never win anything either.

I think we should run this competition monthly? What do you guys think??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/10/16)

Congrats @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (10/10/16)

If only I could make you all winners!  I am very thankful to each and every one of you who participated, congratulations to @Blu_Marlin who won this prize!  We will be in contact with you  

To the rest of you this is not over! We still have some very interesting things coming your way so stay tuned

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (10/10/16)

Thanks so much for the awesome comp, @DizZa and @Erica_TFM, and for the great service too! And big congrats to @Blu_Marlin - from a mere two bottles of concentrates to a grizzled veteran's stash in record time! Enjoy, bud!

You will have to watch him closely, @DizZa, he will ask for 25 bottles of TFA Kentucky Bourbon as his prize. If you accede to his request, you will have all sorts of federal agencies on your tail due to repeated violations of the no-fly regs.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Effjh (10/10/16)

I'm so bad at winning, my name was at the furthest possible position from the pointer.    

Congrats on the win @Blu_Marlin, happy mixing! 

Also thanks for running the competition for us @DizZa and @Erica_TFM. All the best and looking forward to dealing with you fine folks in the future again.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Glytch (10/10/16)

This is a great competition. If you run it monthly I would probably order R1000 per month just on the off chance that I win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (10/10/16)

Glytch said:


> This is a great competition. If you run it monthly I would probably order R1000 per month just on the off chance that I win!


if you order so much every month what would you need 25x flavourings for?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin (10/10/16)

Wow!!! did I read this right? Thank you so much @DizZa and @Erica_TFM and The Flavour Mill team. I really don`t know what to say.
@DizZa I`m out and about in the bush at the moment and my internet access is not that great. It was really unexpected and I do not have a list yet.I will draw up a list and PM you later this week (probably Friday) if you don`t mind. 

Lol @RichJB These concentrates multiply quicker than vape gear. I`ll have to get a new numbering system to organize my stash as well. 
I`ve got a huge on my face right now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Glytch (10/10/16)

tekk.ninja said:


> if you order so much every month what would you need 25x flavourings for?



Is that a serious question?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paraddicted (10/10/16)

Well done @Blu_Marlin! Hope you enjoy 

Thanks for the great competition @DizZa and @Erica_TFM

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (10/10/16)

tekk.ninja said:


> if you order so much every month what would you need 25x flavourings for?



If Imelda Marcos was a DIYer, she would have to choose: shoes or concentrates. Can you imagine the mental turmoil that would cause?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Huffapuff (10/10/16)

Well done @Blu_Marlin. I wish it could've been me  But there can only be one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

